# Beware USMC branding...



## Devildoc (Jan 24, 2018)

Not being a business guy I had no idea the Corps is so hawkish on its branding and licensing....

USM©: Inside The Marine Corps’ Heated Campaign To Protect Its Sacred Brand


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 24, 2018)

I can believe it, in school whenever recruiters came by no one really went to the other branches at all. It was always the Corps table surrounded at all times, then Army with a few people occasionally and Navy and the Air Force being a complete ghost town. Needless to say the Guard never showed up.

The USMC has highschoolers almost locked down. They'd be crazy to try and lose that marketing ability.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 24, 2018)

It's not just the marketing and advertising; yeah, the Corps is pretty slick with that.  Apparently they have hundreds of protected brands and logos which are prohibited to copy for commercial reasons.

My first real inkling was when they issued MARPAT with the tiny little EGAs embedded in the cammo...I was told that the Marines didn't want anyone else to have that cammo, but would allow others to use it...for the right price.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 24, 2018)

@Ooh-Rah you are in trademark violation. Turn yourself in to the nearest USMC product licensing office.


----------



## Queeg (Jan 24, 2018)

I hope they don't go after this guy.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 24, 2018)

[Q


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 24, 2018)

Not really a surprise here. What is a surprise is businesses thinking they can make a profit off someone else without paying the licensing fee to use it. Just because you were a Marine doesnt mean you can make money off it. Thats no different than someone earning a college degree and using that schools image and logos to turn a profit.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 24, 2018)

It would be nice if the Navy started doing this and went after all of the SEALs who publish without authorization and put the Trident on the cover.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 24, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> It would be nice if the Navy started doing this and went after all of the SEALs who publish without authorization and put the Trident on the cover.


At this point isn't that logo pretty much public domain?  LOL


----------



## Gunz (Jan 24, 2018)

Robert O'Neill showed up at my wife's office today. Yes, he had a copy of his book.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 24, 2018)

I’m surprised Marvel isn’t suing the pants off every company that sells products with the punisher logo on them.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 24, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> It would be nice if the Navy started doing this and went after all of the SEALs who publish without authorization and put the Trident on the cover.


 Hush your mouth. That’s sacrilege.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 24, 2018)

Teufel said:


> I’m surprised Marvel isn’t suing the pants off every company that sells products with the punisher logo on them.



They lose on licensing fees but it is marketing for them. Maybe it’s a wash considering the legal fees to litigate it?


----------



## Teufel (Jan 24, 2018)

policemedic said:


> They lose on licensing fees but it is marketing for them. Maybe it’s a wash considering the legal fees to litigate it?


It would be easy money to demand those companies to cough up licensing fees. A simple cease and desist letter wouldn’t cost them a ton of money. It’s blatant copyright infringement.


----------



## CQB (Jan 24, 2018)

No matter what is said regarding the commercialism of Corps badges etc., Frog Lube, Xcel wetsuits & Silent Circle all are products created by ex-SEALs, (plus a T-shits line whose name escapes me) but the manufacturers are wise enough to leave the logo alone. The reputation seems to be endorsement enough & the SEAL 'brand' sells itself & there doesn't look to be a problem with this.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 25, 2018)

here's a primary example, the "No Easy Day" book by one of the SEALs who claims he shot Bin Laden:


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 25, 2018)

Teufel said:


> I’m surprised Marvel isn’t suing the pants off every company that sells products with the punisher logo on them.



They are.  Or, they said they will be.


----------

